# Awesome diy bow press ($35)



## blakeh1 (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm sure most of y'all have seen this but I thought this was an awesome idea. 

Won't let me post a link but search user Bowhunting Radneck, $35 bow press


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakeh1 (Feb 24, 2017)

If someone could post a link it would be awesome. I guess since I'm new I'm prohibited from posting links?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanH_C (Feb 11, 2017)

Couldn't find it but saving in case someone else does!


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

seems to be a wild goose chase, I coudnt find Radneck at AT


----------



## blakeh1 (Feb 24, 2017)

hookedonbow said:


> seems to be a wild goose chase, I coudnt find Radneck at AT


It's radneck on YouTube, sorry guys just re read my original post and forgot to put its on YouTube 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Searched youtube and still couldn't find it


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

blakeh1 said:


> If someone could post a link it would be awesome. I guess since I'm new I'm prohibited from posting links?


I lack the post count to post the video bu this is the title: DIY Bow Press Screw Drive for $35: Indian Creek Bowhunting Journal Y16E11


----------



## blainebowhunter (Jul 18, 2013)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rCoid4mZNqE

I believe this is it


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

Looks like a great starter press and a safe design. It's much better than the one I tried with a ratchet strap and square aluminum tubing. Hoyt might even approve that one for the Defiant if you slip them a few bucks.


----------



## blakeh1 (Feb 24, 2017)

blainebowhunter said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rCoid4mZNqE
> 
> I believe this is it


Yes that's it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

You have to consider one thing with his press. This press puts a lot of down pressure on middle of the limbs because whole bow and limbs are locked in place (stationary). After few times this press might cause limbs to crack. Not necessary but it's possible.


----------



## blakeh1 (Feb 24, 2017)

Outsider said:


> You have to consider one thing with his press. This press puts a lot of down pressure on middle of the limbs because whole bow and limbs are locked in place (stationary). After few times this press might cause limbs to crack. Not necessary but it's possible.


I would only be using this to press enough for peep installs and string replacement, I think for those applications it would be serviceable. After looking at all the other options (not including an actual bowpress) this looks like the safest to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

deerbum said:


> Looks like a great starter press and a safe design....


The design might be safe, but it looks like it requires a little sturdier materials. At about 12:53, you can see with a bow pressed. The verticals on the left, his right, are flexing pretty good. He needs to reinforce both verticals. 

JMHO
Allen


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

Thing is, most of the time I press a bow is to change the strings or do something with the strings. With this design, it makes it difficult if not impossible to get to the cams.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Good luck getting to the cams to do any adjustments. I like the ingenuity but it's a little "clunky" of a design. Great if it's your only option though I would have the arm angle out more so that it's not smashing down on the bow by the time you get it to "pressing pressure".


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I would use 4x4's for the verticals or add some hardwood, possibly aluminum tubing(square) to the outside of the same.

As to the limb issue...it would be easy to add/cut some blocks to just press on the limb tips.


----------

